

Does any animal besides humans commit suicide? (2001) - vinutheraj
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1878/does-any-animal-besides-humans-commit-suicide

======
vinutheraj
Animals that Commit Suicide - [http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-
free/pdf?res=9F03EEDC10...](http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-
free/pdf?res=9F03EEDC1039E033A2575AC0A9609C94649ED7CF)

article from 1895 nytimes

~~~
spyrosk
Just to add to the article you posted, I've heard that scorpions, if
surrounded by fire, sting their own head. I haven't read/seen anything that
proves it though, so it could be a myth.

------
yannis
Nightingales if caged!

